# really want either a snake or lizard just a few ?s



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

which is easiest to care for in general snake or lizard. (not that im lazy just my lady is having a baby and i cant really tend to a reptile all the time).

cost of setting up initially equiptment wise.

any species that dont get stupidly large.

and do both snakes and lizards both have there tanks set up in the same way eg heat pads ,cold side-warm side and all the rest.

cheers for any help im trying to learn as much before i decide to venture into reptile keeping .


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well a lot of lizards need heat and there are some that dont. If you wont an easy lizard that stays small i would go with an leapord gecko. Very simple to take care of but doesnt need to much work. They look cool too lol.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say the easiest to care for lizard is a leopard gecko. The easiest to care for snake, which is easier than the geck imo, is a corn snake. Both are rather boring though.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> I would say the easiest to care for lizard is a leopard gecko. The easiest to care for snake, which is easier than the geck imo, is a corn snake. Both are rather boring though.
> [snapback]1071829[/snapback]​


I though corn snakes were active, if not what the most active snake thats not aggressive as hell?


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

i was thinking about a ball python or king snake my pal had a california king a while ago and that was cool. if it was a lizard i go for which i doubt it i wouldnt go for a gecko cos when i used to live in cyprus i used to catch them for fun so not really new if ya get me. prolly a bearded lizard or something

do both lizards and snakes need the same lighting and heating and also can u list what id need to get started for either reptile . cheers gaz

ps what snakes dont get too large like over 5 foot and really thick.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

gaz2374 said:


> i was thinking about a ball python or king snake my pal had a california king a while ago and that was cool. if it was a lizard i go for which i doubt it i wouldnt go for a gecko cos when i used to live in cyprus i used to catch them for fun so not really new if ya get me. prolly a bearded lizard or something
> 
> do both lizards and snakes need the same lighting and heating and also can u list what id need to get started for either reptile . cheers gaz
> 
> ...


here is what you can do for a baby bearded dragon

50 gallon terrirrium (can be bought at your local petsmart)

90watt baskin light

any kind of desert u.v. light

sand ( i use crushed up walnuts that you can get in the bird section of pet stores

2 light fixtures (one for each kind of light you get)

a water dish

calcium powder (not a must but recomanded)

branches to climb on

somethin for it to hide under.

i may have missed something casue i wa sjust thinkin off the top of my head so anyone else list anythin if i forgot.

J-Rod


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

thanks smokinbubbles thats great now anyone do the same for a ball python or corn and milk snakes.

cheers gaz


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've heard crushed walnut substrate is one of the worst to keep reptiles on and one of the mot likely to cause internal impactions. Just what I've heard though...

As for getting info. Rather than relying on this forum do Google searches. Type in the name of the reptile like 'bearded dragon' and then add the words 'care sheet' and you'll get the info you need.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I've heard crushed walnut substrate is one of the worst to keep reptiles on and one of the mot likely to cause internal impactions. Just what I've heard though...
> 
> As for getting info. Rather than relying on this forum do Google searches. Type in the name of the reptile like 'bearded dragon' and then add the words 'care sheet' and you'll get the info you need.
> [snapback]1072317[/snapback]​


i have been usin this stuff for years on my desert animals and i have never had a problem yet.

J-Rod


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The topic starter said he wanted something easy. A Bearded Dragon requires daily care, juvies more.

As far as heat and lighting requirements, that varies from species to species. Decide what you want first and then think about lighting and heat.

By far the "easiest" to care for is a Snake. Three good "pet" Snakes that are great for beginners are Ball Pythons, Corns, and CB (captive bred) Western Hognose. They don't need any special lighting. We keep all three species in the same type of habitat...specially made Snake racks that fit sweater and shoe boxes (translucent white plastic). They are heated with either heat rope or flexwatt (each with a thermostat), NEVER heat rocks or anything else that heats up inside the habitat. We use aspen for substrate and sometimes undyed sanitized cypress mulch. The habitats are cleaned once a week along with spraying down the animals. They are fed once a week or more in special cases. All our Snakes shed regularly with nice full sheds and have never had any skin ailments. Our home is relatively high in humidity on a regular basis because of the fish tanks so those with drier home environments would likely need to spray more than once a week. We currently have 14 Corn Snakes, 3 Western Hognose, 4 Ball Pythons, and a Burmese Python. Obviously the Burmese requires a much larger habitat than a sweater box.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If you're really dead set on a Beardie, then here's a caresheet that I've written up for my website:


> Beardies are very docile, like the dogs of the herp world. I'd say that they're the best pet reptile out there. Of course, they have to be handled a lot to stay that way, males moreso than females.
> 
> Housing:
> The enclosure should be no smaller than 36" x 18" (standard 40 gallon breeder) for a single adult or pair. Two females may be housed together but never two males. It is also adviseable that males and females not be housed together permanently, but only for a short time to mate, and only if proper care can be given to incubating and raising young. If you do not intend on breeding, don't mix genders. The enclosure must be large enough to establish a proper heat gradient with the necessary equipment such as a slate basking rock and driftwood perch. For substrate we recommend ReptiSand. Adults may be kept on Play Sand (bought from Home Depot) but the grains are too large for juveniles. The enclosure must be sifted every day for feces and other detritus.
> ...


http://www.dragoncharm.com/caresheet.htm


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

dracofish said:


> *The topic starter said he wanted something easy. A Bearded Dragon requires daily care, juvies more. *
> 
> As far as heat and lighting requirements, that varies from species to species. Decide what you want first and then think about lighting and heat.
> 
> ...


well if you want a lizard that can be more forgiving in care as far as lizards you could do a specie of uros. these lizards come from hot areas in africa and require no water dishes due to the aquarium being so hot and this will cause the humdity to rise a lot casuin the lizard to develop respitory problems, even killing the lizard. they get all their water from the veggies they eat. very easy lizard to care for but can be quite pricey depending on the specie. these are very personable lizards as well. have a great personality to em.

J-Rod


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That depends on the species of Uromastyx you keep. Some come from more arid areas than others. I have a Mali and he requires pretty much the same care as Bearded Dragons.

All I'm going by is what the topic starter said. He said that he doesn't have as much time to devote because of his kid. Bearded Dragons and Uromastyx both require daily care. They aren't hard to keep, but they are certainly more labor intensive to care for. In a given week I can literally take care of hundreds of Snakes in the same amount of time required to care for our 19 Bearded Dragons.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well im jsut sayin my egyptian i have had for 6 years has never shown a sign of dehydration at all and i have never given him water, only water from the plant matter he eats. and hes bulky and happy as hell. the one thing i would really love to do for em though is to get hima different enclouser (hes in a 150 right now) so he can have room to dig a borrow, casue like all uros. he loves to dig.

J-Rod


----------



## gaz2374 (May 8, 2005)

thanks guys uv been a really good help im going to a local pet shops today to have a look and price some equiptment up .

cheers

ps . il let u no what i decide to get


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

gaz2374 said:


> thanks guys uv been a really good help im going to a local pet shops today to have a look and price some equiptment up .
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


alllllrighty

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

gaz2374 said:


> thanks guys uv been a really good help im going to a local pet shops today to have a look and price some equiptment up .
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Search in the internet , you can get all the equipment you need for better prices.
I recommend dont waste your money in a special light (UV-UVB).


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

snakes are easier than lizards IMO

get a ball python you wont be sorry :nod:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

id say get a 30gallon get some anoles and tree frogs, and maybe some other small lizards , a bunch of plants live or fake and have a little ecosystem going, just mist now and then and add crickets every week


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

i Saw a nice corn snake at my LFS, but they had it in a -5 gallon enclosure (the basket i throw my keys in at the end of the day was bigger) and when i asked how big it got the lady looked at my like i was ET. So after becoming stupider i just left . So my question would be how big do corn snakes get? would a 20 gallon suffice for life?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

novicimo said:


> i Saw a nice corn snake at my LFS, but they had it in a -5 gallon enclosure (the basket i throw my keys in at the end of the day was bigger) and when i asked how big it got the lady looked at my like i was ET. So after becoming stupider i just left . So my question would be how big do corn snakes get? would a 20 gallon suffice for life?
> [snapback]1088715[/snapback]​


Corns can reach about 5' and length and 900g on the large side for males. I keep my guys in large translucent sweater boxes on a rack system.


----------

